# Baroon Pocket Dam (Montville side) 27th Dec



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

As a loyal and mostly hard working servant of the federal government I am afforded an additional public holiday in addition to Xmas and Boxing Day, that being Thursday the 27th December.

I plan on hitting Baroon Pocket Dam (Montville side) early. I have mixed success when Bass fishing, but even I can pull them out of Baroon. Baroon does have a no go ZONE, but that should matter to those who are serious about fishing.

Gra has tentatively penciled this day in, but he needs to confirm his furlough with the minister of war and finance. I suspect that the ghost that fishes Sel (Macfish) may also join us, unless he has already organised one of his MANY trips.

Confirming that this trip is on Thursday 27th of December, year of our lord 2007 at Baroon Pocket Dam on the Montville side. Unless I am abducted by aliens into a parallel universe and am no longer able to access the world wide web (given I would be in another dimension) I promise that this is the only trip I will organise for this day, at this time, in this part of the cosmos.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd love to come along but I have to work 

I want to fish this dam so bad I might have to put in a leave form for that day, I might turn up yet 

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Not sure about camping, but there is a very nice up market place called `The Lake House`, which is 100m from the ramp.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Paul
> 
> purely magic, Ghost who fishes and restricted areas, Love it.
> 
> Sorry mate cant get there as I am the only one on duty during the lay days between public hols


Gee I wish we had lay days!! do you have to pay FBT on those?


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

That sounds like a good possibility that I can make it that day. Will confirm at the end of the week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a no go, 

Plan to go to Cooby Dam in Toowoomba though the weekend before New Years, I want to add a Murray Cod to my PB LIst or even a larger Yellowbelly.

If anyones interested I will find out more and post a new topic.

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

MacFish said:


> I'm a no go,
> 
> Plan to go to Cooby Dam in Toowoomba though the weekend before New Years, I want to add a Murray Cod to my PB LIst or even a larger Yellowbelly.
> 
> ...


I'm up for that trip as well.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Lazybugger, Baroon doesn't require a SIP. Baroon operates an honesty system. I haven't launched from the Montville side yet, but on the Maleny side there is a box down near the water next to the ramp where you leave a donation to the fishing association.

PDO, the accommodation just along from the Montville ramp is Secrets on the Lake (used to be call Tree Tops). Not cheap either. There is a caravan park in Maleny I believe.

In terms of Baroon. There is deep water out in front of the dam wall worth a troll. Lots of lilly pads on the other side of Secrets from the Montville ramp worth a cast with poppers. Rock wall down the other end on the way to Obi Obi Creek. Some drop offs out the front of the Forbidden Zone (Bridge Creek). Bridge Creek is worth a pedal/paddle just for the pure scenery - it's about 2.5 klms to the end.

Would like to also join the trip and hope to. But not sure about family gatherings. Seems my partner's family all have birthdays between Xmas and NY (Doh!!!).

What time is everyone planning to hit the water on 27 Dec?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

No permit required,boat permit is for powered craft.
I'm getting there about 6am, fish till lunch and then maybe go for a bite to eat somewhere.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul,

If I'm coming I'll be launching from the Maleny ramp on the other side. But I'll pedal over to the other side near the Montville ramp and toss some suface lures around the lilly pads.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Lets change to launch point to the Melany side, parkng is better as well.

I'll put in about 6am and head for the dam wall (about a 30 min paddel)

Hope to see others there.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Paul,
I presume that you will be entering from the ramp at the end of Baroon Pocket Rd? How long do you think it will take to drive there? Looking good for my son & I to join you.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Rod,

That's correct. Drive into Maleny Township and turn right at the ANZ Bank (onto Teak St) then onto North Maleny Rd, which then becomes Baroon Pocket Rd and follow it right to the end. The last couple of kilometers is narrow, so watch out for fast moving traffic coming the other way. Nearly come to grief there a couple of times myself - who would expect fast motorcycles at 5:30am in the morning??? Go through the lake gates and drive right down towards the water and there are parking bays on the left. Then it's only a short walk down to the water via the concrete ramp with the yak.

I've attached a ruff map of the lake FYI. I used Fitzy's original map (http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au) and have added a couple of features to it from my experience there.

Hope to see you there.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for that Rod

See you guys there about 6am


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Rod,

Also meant to say in answer to your q re driving time. I'm at Bracken Ridge and it usually take me about 50 minutes to the dam at around 5am-ish in the morning. I've tried a couple of varying ways to get there. But quickest for me is Bruce Hwy, then Steve Irwin Way, then through Landsborough, etc.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

The bass that were in there fore August have all but one or two gone over the spillway, best to target the spanled perch on fly up on the left side of the Obiobi where the rock wall is just after the water tower.
I get up there on a regular basis and the bass fishing has been very dismal.
I will be up there on the 27th to meet up and flail the water..
Kilkenny


----------



## turley (May 16, 2006)

I'm gonna try and get up there for a fish but not exactly sure of my plans yet. I've got boxing day and the 27th off so I am quite keen to go fishing/camping those two days, just haven't decided where yet. I fished baroon about a three weeks ago now and had some great success in the mornings. Plenty of spangled perch around so using gold/brown/black/white combinations with gold bladed spinnerbaits worked a treat. Caught 9 and 17 in two 2hour sessions over two days. Most fish were only small, though I did get stitched up in the weed by something that was definately bigger. Catch rate significantly increased when a small stinger hook was added to the spinnerbait. All caught casting around the edges after the recent increase in water. Some awesome mazes of dead grass right up in some of the gullies that were holding bass. And those lilypads being refered to were well and truely submerged last I was there...

If I don't get out there to meet up, I hope some of my recent experience helps!

On that note, I anyone interested in going for a fish around the sunny coast on the afternoon of the 26th to make a trip up the coast worth it?

Cheers

Turley


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

kilkenny said:


> The bass that were in there fore August have all but one or two gone over the spillway, best to target the spanled perch on fly up on the left side of the Obiobi where the rock wall is just after the water tower.
> I get up there on a regular basis and the bass fishing has been very dismal.
> I will be up there on the 27th to meet up and flail the water..
> Kilkenny


Kilkenny I have seen the spillway go over at least a dozen times and it has never stopped me getting into large numbers of fish. Ill try and get up there on the 27th and show you that they will still be there

Lee


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sadly looking more & more like I won't get out on 27th Dec. Family activities being set-up for the late morning/lunchtime.

So have a top trip and hope you all catch fish?

All the best,

Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry, Gra. I still owe you one. Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

So Chaps, where's the trip report from this trip? Just trawled the trip reports section and don't find anything? Did anyone actually go? Pete


----------

